# Kribensis Breeding



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

My kribs finally spawned! I counted about 30 fry being corralled by their parents. I know the risks fry face. They either die or get picked off by tank mates or parents. So far the parents are doing a good job chasing away fish that get too close. This is the first time I have seen fry so I am relatively new to caring for fry. Should I leave this first batch in the hands of the parents or should I invest in a breeder box to house the fry until they get larger? 

Tank mates include Angels, Rainbows, Botias, BN Plecos. and a Sevrum


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Predation maybe?

I had swordtails in my community tank for awhile. They would give birth and the fry would all get eaten. Rainbows and loaches would love to have a snack of some fry. If you really want to breed them, consider separating the parents.

I should also mention that my angelfish lay viable eggs regularly, but the eggs get overtaken by fungus, turn white and the parents eat them to protect the healthy eggs. None of the eggs have come to term. That could also be the cause. Lots of people will add medication to a breeding tank to take care of that.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you see the fish in the caverns or digging under rocks? I wonder if they've actually spawned or they are just showing off at this point. Predation, as Boreas has mentioned could also be a factor. See if there is a definite pair and separate them.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

PPulcher said:


> Do you see the fish in the caverns or digging under rocks? I wonder if they've actually spawned or they are just showing off at this point. Predation, as Boreas has mentioned could also be a factor. See if there is a definite pair and separate them.


Haven't seen them digging, but they definitely go in the caves and the females stay in front of them and do that "dance" when they stick their bellies out.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like spawning to me! Try separating the pair that's dancing, feed them up with some good foods and see if they produce fry. They get pretty aggressive when they are on eggs and have fry. They take them out of the cave on a little parade when the fry are free swimming.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want them to raise a spawn you could put a pair in a planted 10g tank and see what happens. There may be too many other fish in the tank for them to protect the eggs or fry. Do you have any BN pleco in the tank as they will eat the eggs.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

From my experience, take them out into thier own tank if you want them to breed. They never seem to breed with other fish around.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

*THanks for the input*

Thank you all for your input. It seems to me that the most popular answer is to take the pair out and put them in their own tank....I have a five gallon tank not doing anything. My Kribs are about an inch and a half long...do i need a bigger tank if its just them two?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

5.5 should be fine. Just more work. Put in several hides ( i used coconut huts) and make sure u have sand as they like to sift. Give them good food like bloodworms and live stuff if u got it. Really team them like royalty. Also in a 5.5 with heavy feed, you will need to do a wc every day. Prob like 20%. Err just take out a gallon lol. If they have 3-5 huts, you will see babies in no time. Feed the babies baby brine until they can eat gel foods or nip at pellets. Dont be surprised if the babies dont make it the first time around. My kribs needed 2 tries to get me babies. Soon you will have too many babies haha

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

